# XM SKYFi Boombox $79 at WalMart



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just a FYI for anyone looking to get the Boombox, Walmart seems to have dropped the price $20 from the MRSP of $99.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Just a FYI for anyone looking to get the Boombox, Walmart seems to have dropped the price $20 from the MRSP of $99.


PM XMXP at xmxp.com , he will ship youn cheaper than that.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Since I posted that I went to Circuit City and saw the Boombox for $73. Near the holidays when Sears has their 10% sale I'm going to get a price match and cash in a $10 coupon briging the price down to about $56.


----------

